# Savannah Meat Goats



## BoerCreek (Nov 17, 2012)

Was wanting to incorporate Savannah into my Boer/Kiko cross nannies. Anyone have any dealings with the savannah breed? From all the literature, they seem to be a very hearty goat with a good meat frame.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Look up Brr on GoatWisdom.. He knows EVERYTHING AND MORE on savannas!! He has 2-300 goats, and can offer some GREAT INFO!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

The savanna goat (not spelled savannah) is a wonderful breed. We have a savanna doe and LOVE her. Best personality of all our does.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I cant tell you much about them that you dont already know, but as soon as I find some in California Im buying some!!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

We bred Savanna's for a couple years and I loved them. They are more expensive to buy, but you make you money back easily by not having all the worm problems Boers have. They are really easy to take care of and are just really hardy. The only problem I had was the lack of info about them. Nobody around me knew what they were and I had trouble selling them. It was also hard to find ones that weren't related to each other. I would still recommend them and they cross really well.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

chelsboers said:


> We bred Savanna's for a couple years and I loved them. They are more expensive to buy, but you make you money back easily by not having all the worm problems Boers have. They are really easy to take care of and are just really hardy. The only problem I had was the lack of info about them. Nobody around me knew what they were and I had trouble selling them. It was also hard to find ones that weren't related to each other. I would still recommend them and they cross really well.


Where did you buy from..? I'd love love love to add a few more does.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Where did you buy from..? I'd love love love to add a few more does.


*
mygoats74864.com*


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw this ad on craigslist for savannas http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/3418437677.html I am curious about their kikoxsavannas I love my kikos.

Their website is www.stokelandsavannas.com


----------

